# Fili and sxisto



## Tazio

Hello,

First of all, sorry if the sentence I'm about to post is with latine letters but I know nothing about greek. 

A friend of mine posted a picture of herself with a chinese friend and someone replied with this comment :



> Pote tha ertheis gia xtenisma mazi me tin fili sou exw kai mia adinamia sto sxisto mati... ?



I checked in a dictionary and used online translators but I still can't get the meaning of this sentence.

For example for the word "fili", I've found 2 meanings : "kiss" and "girlfriend"

And for "sxisto mati", the same : "slanting eye" and "canthus" (commissure of the eye)

Could someone help me with the translation and explain me for these two words, please ?

Thank you very much


----------



## cougr

It translates as: _When will you come and have your hair done together with your friend. I also have a weakness (soft spot) for slanted eyes._

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Perseas

Tazio said:


> For example for the word "fili", I've found 2 meanings : "kiss" and "girlfriend"



kiss = *(το) φιλί*
girlfriend = *(η) φίλη*

In greeklish many would write "fili" for both words, and hence your confusion. "tin" before "fili" is the feminine article «την».
Welcome!


----------



## Tazio

cougr said:


> It translates as: _When will you come and have your hair done together with your friend. I also have a weakness (soft spot) for slanted eyes._
> 
> Welcome to the forum!



Thank you very much  So basically the guy is saying that he finds the chinese girl quite attractive (talking about the "slanted eyes") ? 



Perseas said:


> kiss = *(το) φιλί*
> girlfriend = *(η) φίλη*
> 
> In greeklish many would write "fili" for both words, and hence your confusion. "tin" before "fili" is the feminine article «την».
> Welcome!



Thanks for the explanation.

Yes it's the problem I'm often having : most the time they write their messages in greeklish, or with abbreviations, or with no coma so it's hard to find a good translation for the sentence as I don't know the greek language. For example when I typed this sentence on Google Translate, the translator proposed me to convert the sentence with greek letters but it also proposed me some corrections thus changing the meaning.

I had this doubt about "fili". But I also had one with "sxisto mato" : was it "slanted eyes" (so referring to the eyes of the chinese girl) or only the "commissure of the eye" (could be referring to the eyes of my greek friend too)


----------



## Perseas

Tazio said:


> I had this doubt about "fili". But I also had one with "sxisto mato" : was it "slanted eyes" (so referring to the eyes of the chinese girl) or only the "commissure of the eye" (could be referring to the eyes of my greek friend too)



Does «σχιστό μάτι» (sxisto mati) in your context refer to the eyes of a Chinese girl?

I am asking because by «σχιστά μάτια» we may refer to the eyes of any person (Greek , French, etc) whose eyes are a bit slanted.


----------



## Tazio

Perseas said:


> Does «σχιστό μάτι» (sxisto mati) in your context refer to the eyes of a Chinese girl?
> 
> I am asking because by «σχιστά μάτια» we may refer to the eyes of any person (Greek , French, etc) whose eyes are a bit slanted.



Well her chinese friend has very "asian-typed eyes" which isn't the case of my greek friend. Even though I know that the word "asian-typed" isn't correct as many people out of Asia also have slanted eyes. I mean that they have totally different types of eyes


----------



## Tazio

Hello 

I have another question

What does "tradoudara" mean ?

I can't find this word in any of the dictionary, nor with the help of any web search engine


----------



## ireney

Moderator's note: This thread has already answered the original question long ago. Subsequent questions should be asked in separate threads as per forum rules.


----------

